# New pics of ZIGGY



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

He's starting to look better already!




























































































​


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

He's got a very cool hair doo!  Like he's spiked it up. He's very cute!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> He's got a very cool hair doo!  Like he's spiked it up. He's very cute!


lol...He's FULL of pin feathers..poor thing is always preening. His hair do is nice though!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh he is beautiful, I can't wait to see his photo when he's finished moulting, I bet he's a stunner then.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

He looks so much better, what a handsome fellow


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww beautiful. Is he outside in some of those pictures. I wouldn't risk it myself. To scared lol. The only way mine go out is in there travel cage.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Is he outside in some of those pictures. I wouldn't risk it myself. To scared lol. The only way mine go out is in there travel cage.


Yes he was on my balcony. I've taken Baby out since day one and she loves it- (grocery store, running errands, etc)-just want him to have the same. I know, many people don't recommend it and I do have to be super cautious but I do take my tiels outside with me. 
I don't trust him enough just yet to take him OUT out, but Baby I trust 110%.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Yes he was on my balcony.


Are balconies screened in? I always thought they were just open areas outside the front/back door.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Are balconies screened in? I always thought they were just open areas outside the front/back door.


No, not screened in. It's on the first floor..more like a patio with a rail around it.


----------

